# Netzwerkkarten routen



## vaporizer (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo
Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Netzwerk
und hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen kann
die Sache ist die:
ich habe 2 PC's
einen StandPc mit Linux(Windows) der per Ethernetkarte ans Kabel angeschlossen ist
dann geh ich von diesem PC per Ethernetkarte über Netzwerkkabel in mein ibook (OS X)
am StandPc(Linux)habe ich Internet
habe beiden PC's eine IP Nummer gegeben x.x.x.1 / x.x.x.2
die beiden Pc's stehen in verbindung lassen sich gegenseit anpingen
und ich kann per Ftp Daten transferieren
und nun zum Problem
ich würde gerne auf dem ibook dieses ja mit dem StandPc in verbindung steht
auch gerne Internet haben
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
muß ich einen Software router installieren?
wenn ja welchen?
würde mich über jede Hilfe freun
Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## JohannesR (31. Mai 2004)

Nein, du kannst das ganze mit den Kernel-eigenen iptables machen. Google mal nach den Stichworten IP-Forwarding und Masquarading.


----------



## Lampe (31. Mai 2004)

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -i SCHNITTSTELLEZUMINET -j MASQUERADE

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

Das simpelste für diesen Zweck, wird auf der Welt tausend mal angewendet.


----------

